# صوت المسيحى الحر يتوصل للصورة الاصلية للاخت الكامليا



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أغسطس 2010)

*صوت المسيحى الحر يتوصل للصورة الاصلية للاخت الكامليا قبل تركيب النقاب ةشكر خاص للاخ الذى بعث الصورة
*









*اصل الصورة من الفيس بوك  رافع الصوره واسمه هشام

ملحوظه بالفوتوشوب يتم تغير اتجاه الوجة و لون العين و البشرة*​http://www.fcv2.com/show-2,N-1678-Qatar-Saudi-Arabia-United-Arab-Emirates-Dubai-f-c-v.html


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2010)

لون البشرة هو اكتر شى مبين فبركة الصورة

شكرا ليك سامح ​


----------



## BITAR (20 أغسطس 2010)

*والخلفيه البيضاء*
*تظهر التزوير*​


----------



## emad62 (20 أغسطس 2010)

*اى تلميذ فى تانيه اعداى حكومه مش خاصه يقدر يعمل اكتر من كده على الفوتوشوب*
*لكن المشكله فى المتلقى*
*1-فاهم                     ويعرف الخدع                                يضحك*
*2-جاهل                 ولا يعرف الخدع                               يصدق*
*3-يجهل نفسه        ويجادل بغباء                                  يخدع نفسه*
*وربنا يرحمنا من المفسدين فى الارض*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*الصوره وضحه جدا انها متفبركه
وبرضه في متخلفين مصدقين 
ربنا يرحمنا من المتخلفين دول
شكرا ع الخبر​*


----------



## SALVATION (20 أغسطس 2010)

_باين اوى انه حمر الوجة علشان يخفى روج الشفايف_
_شكراا للصورة_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (20 أغسطس 2010)

الفوتوشوب جعل التزوير سهل جدا 

لاكن بيبقى فيه ولو ثغرة تبين الغلط 

ربنا يرحمنا ويهديهم بعيد عنا ​


----------

